# Extremely SLOW download to iPAD



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

It used to take ~30-40 min. to download a "medium" sized 1HR show from my Roamio Pro to my iPAD. Now it takes 4+ hours to download the same size show to my iPAD. Many times it fails also. I've reset the TiVos, iPAD, and home network equipment. No help. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

run some speed tests on your ipad on your wireless network? (i use ookla speedtest app)

e.g. Maybe a neighbor just turned on wifi on the same channel?


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

TheWizz said:


> It used to take ~30-40 min. to download a "medium" sized 1HR show from my Roamio Pro to my iPAD. Now it takes 4+ hours to download the same size show to my iPAD. Many times it fails also. I've reset the TiVos, iPAD, and home network equipment. No help. Does anyone have any ideas?


The Stream was a poor performer before the last iPad software update, since the update the performance has really gone down the drain.

I have found there are several failures at this point, all of which require a cold restart of the TiVo (power cycle, a soft reboot of the Stream portion of the TiVo will not cut it) will usually improve things, for a while at least. I have 2 Roamio Plus units and the problem occurs with both units. Take my word for it, my network is rock solid.

Failures I've seen:
1) Stream stops responding
2) downloads are painfully slow as in hours for a single download
3) downloads fail for no apparent reason
4) unable to connect to any Stream devices
5) Out of home doesn't work at all (it didn't work well before)

unrelated to the Stream hardware is the iPad application crashes randomly.

Until about 2 weeks ago I was a very heavy user of the stream portion of the Roamio (changed jobs, no longer taking the train into work) and the last update made things almost unusable.

-TL


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, I've massed downloaded (in home) a lot of recordings to my iPad Air recently using latest iOS App version and for me it's working fine. Medium quality downloads for 1 hour HD show take about 17 minutes. High quality downloads for 1 hour HD shows take about 22 minutes. This is a big improvement over previous version of app which was much slower than that.
OOH downloads are still limited by TiVo Proxy to ~1.8 Mbps so that's always been slow.

So I wouldn't say the latest app version broke things for everyone. Seems to be working fine for me still (in home).


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

Time_Lord said:


> The Stream was a poor performer before the last iPad software update, since the update the performance has really gone down the drain.
> 
> I have found there are several failures at this point, all of which require a cold restart of the TiVo (power cycle, a soft reboot of the Stream portion of the TiVo will not cut it) will usually improve things, for a while at least. I have 2 Roamio Plus units and the problem occurs with both units. Take my word for it, my network is rock solid.
> 
> ...


I rebooted EVERYTHING again and it now takes about 1.2 hours for a medium 1 hour show. Not like it used to be, but at least better than 4 hours. I think the last TiVo update did it for me as it worked really fast before then. I wish I could "rollback" that update!


----------

